# pijo - posh - tifa ????



## xarruc

Hola a tots

He intentat a traduir pijo des de castella a catala amb el diccionari mulillingua de http://www.grec.cat/ i m'ha dit que és "tifa", que vol dir "Cagarada, excrements".

En realitat vull traduir la paraula POSH des de ingles a catala. No vol dir exactamnet esnob.

Creieu que la traducció del diccionari és malament o refereix a un altre sentit de pijo?

Gràcies


----------



## crises

"pijo" en castellà vol dir penis. L'ús equivalent a "posh" és relativament recent. 

Jo faria servir "fatxenda". Amb tifa es construiex "fer el tifa", que vol dir "ser un presumptuós". "Fer el merda" és una expressió sinònima. Ara bé, "tifa" i "merda" pertanyen a un registre inferior a "pijo" en castellà avui en dia.

Salut!


----------



## Mei

Hola,

He trobat això, espero que et serveixi.



> *pijo, ja*.
> (De or. inc.).
> 1. adj. despect. coloq. Dicho de una persona: Que en su vestuario, modales, lenguaje, etc., manifiesta gustos propios de una clase social acomodada. U. t. c. s.
> 2. adj. despect. coloq. Perteneciente o relativo a estas personas.
> 3. m. Cosa insignificante, nadería.
> 4. m. malson. Miembro viril.
> 5. f. malson. pijo (ǁ miembro viril).


Ho he trobat en castellà però el significat en el context que dius ve a ser el mateix. En català seria "fatxenda" i la traducció al anglés seria "posh":



> fatxenda
> 
> 
> [s. XVII; de l'it. _faccenda_ 'feina a fer', d'on 'el qui es dóna aires de tenir molta feina', procedent del ll. _facienda_ 'coses a fer']
> 
> _ pop_  *1 * _ f_  Presumpció, parenceria. _Gastar molta fatxenda._
> 
> *2 * _1 _ _ adj_  i _m_  i _f_  Que procura aparentar riquesa o donar-se importància amb la seva actitud, les seves paraules, etc. _És un fatxenda, aquell!_
> 
> _2 _ * fer el fatxenda* _ loc verb_  Fatxendejar.


Salut.

Mei


----------



## susanb

Potser seria bo que ens donessis el context en què tens "posh", ja que pot tenir diferents significats. Però segur que "tifa" no és la traducció de "posh".


----------



## ildure

-offtopic, perdó-

Mei, segur que existeix el verb 'fatxendejar' ? :| sembla una verbalització a l'americana això :|

Els sign 4-5, primer cop els veig en aquest sentit, ni ho sabia del castellà :|
(ja puc anar a dormir)


----------



## xarruc

No hi ha un context específic - més estava parlant del la gent 'pijo' i un amic m'ha dit que els pijos són més joves que gent d'edat madura. Jo havia sempre traduït pijo com posh en anglès, però associo aquesta paraula més amb gent gran o d'edat madura que joves. 

Joves 'posh' en anglès són un grup molt petit, tots fills dels Lords i Comtes i tal, p.ex els prínceps Guillem i Enric i els seus amics, i no li he conegut cap d'ells mai. Li diré “stuck-up”. Aquí, els joves pijos són molt més comuns. 

Londres té un grup de joves que jo diria 'trendy' i ‘up-and-coming’. No són rics però guanyen un bon sol i aquest és ingrés disponible. Jo diria que a aquests vosaltres li dirien pijos. En anglès, de lo que sàpiga, no hi ha un nom per aquest grup, encara que sí per alguns subgrups. Per exemple entre els estudiants londinencs es refereix als “city wankers” - un joc de paraules amb “city bankers” - pels gent de 25-30 anys que treballen en Londres (típicament per una caixa gran o empresa d’advocats), guanyen 40,000+ lliures, treballar 50 hores per setmana, prenen cocaïna i intenten a ‘comprar’ les noies amb ampolles de cava etc. en els bars modernos.

La gent de altre ciutats i sobre tot el campo (especialment en el nord) potser consideren molt o tot de la gent de Londres, o més el sud, a ésser “stuck-up’  o posh.

Jo no estic d’acord amb aquest, és una mica regionalista. A mi posh refereix a la gent que actuen com si tinguin molts diners. POSH originalment venia des de Port Out Starboard Home, que estava imprès sobre els bitllets més cars pels vaixells entre Anglaterra i els Etats Units (amb aquest, la cabina sempre dóna cara cap al sud i per això, al sol). Està gent parlant amb accents diferents i usen vocabulari obsolet (drawing room per lounge o adrecen a les seves mares “mother” o pitjor, “mummy” i no mum). Obsessionant sobre aparença de tenir diners.

Snobs (esnobs) per a mi són gent que li agraden coses de qualitat i rebutgen coses inferiors. Per exemple, només beuen té de una marca més car. No mengen als restaurants que no siguin més cars, ni tocaran coses brutes. Hi ha gent més baixa per fer-ho per a ells.

Hi ha que veure que, almenys a mi, posh i snobby són adjectius per la comportament de la gent. Són independents de la quantitat de diners que té en realitat la persona en qüestió. Més sovint que no la gent posh i els snobs no tenen els diners que fingeixen tenir, encara que el avi era molt ric i la cultura s’ha passat al nét.

Doncs. Segons vosaltres, els pijos de catalunya són joves fatxendes però la definició de fatxenda segons grec.net passar més a prop a la meva definició de POSH. La definició de esnob és igual que aquest de snob.

Jo no diria que pijo = posh, però si que fatxenda = posh

Des de Grec net:        Fatxenda =
CAST POP *1 *F Presumpció, parenceria. _Gastar molta fatxenda._

*2 *ADJ i M F Que procura aparentar riquesa o donar-se importància amb la seva actitud, les seves paraules, etc. _És un fatxenda, aquell!_

*Castellà: *fachenda, ADJ M F FAM (_persona_) fachenda, fachendoso -sa, farolero -ra


----------



## crises

Ostres, doncs la definició que fas de "posh" és la que jo li donava a "wannabe".


----------



## Mei

ildure said:


> -offtopic, perdó-
> 
> Mei, segur que existeix el verb 'fatxendejar' ? :| sembla una verbalització a l'americana això :|
> 
> Els sign 4-5, primer cop els veig en aquest sentit, ni ho sabia del castellà :|
> (ja puc anar a dormir)



Home, ho he consultat al Gran Diccionari de la Llengua Catalana... i me'n refio... 

Bona nit!

Mei


----------



## xarruc

Hola Crises,

Wannabe és més general. Es pot modificar un altre substantiu: wannabe popstar o estar sol - She's such a wannabe. És una mica informal. En canvi posh és normal, encara que despectiu. Wannabe no va bé amb posh perque la gent no vol ésser posh, i els que ho són ho negen, encara que la gent posh potser ho usaria per descriure a la gent que intenten a copiar a ells:

Noia posh - I can't believe she has bought that gucci watch, she's such a wannabe

Vol dir: Encara que ha comprat aquest rellotge, ella no és tan bona que jo.

Aquest ús em sona molt american i més per les noies joves, riques i bitchy que veuem en les pelis que de la gent normal o anglès.


----------



## susanb

ildure said:


> -offtopic, perdó-
> 
> Mei, segur que existeix el verb 'fatxendejar' ? :| sembla una verbalització a l'americana això :|
> 
> Els sign 4-5, primer cop els veig en aquest sentit, ni ho sabia del castellà :|
> (ja puc anar a dormir)


Estic amb la Mei. Existeix fatxendejar i, també, fatxendar. Si em fessin triar em quedo amb fatxendejar.


----------



## ildure

Amb tots els respectes, em quedo amb 'fer el fatxenda/merda', aquests 2 verbs mai els havia sentit (ni imaginat que existissin, la veritat), però si algú els digués ara, em quedaria sobtat però com a mínim sabria que estan ben dits


----------



## ampurdan

A mi em sembla que "pijo" és una paraula intraduïble al català, per això la fem servir en castellà. "Fatxenda" no ho entenc com a equivalent. "Fatxenda" és una apel·latiu que jo usaria més davant una actitud concreta de presumpció. "Pijo", en canvi, crec que té dos sentits. En el primer, és pijo la gent jove que prové de determinades families de classe bona i mostra poca rebel·lia front als valors d'aquestes families i es conforma amb l'ordre de coses que li procuren una vida fàcil. En el segon sentit, més superficial, és "pijo" qui es vesteix amb les marques cares amb què es vestiria aquesta gent i qui parla com ells. Un "pijo" pot ser "fatxenda", però no necessàriament. Bé, així és com ho entenc jo; és una cosa bastant oberta.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola,

De "pijos" i fatxendes ja se'n va parlar en un fil fa temps.

A mi això de fatxenda no em sona tampoc a "pijo"... No sé, jo veig que fatxenda s'aplicaria millor a personatges de l'estil de Saplanéitor i tal, que no qualificaria com a "pijos"...

A València en diem "peres o peretes" dels "pijos". Imagine que és un localisme, però s'utilitza com a sinònim exacte del "pijo/posh".


----------

